
Show HN: Jodel Stats – View posts from all over the world on (YikYak like) Jodel - ppati000
http://jodelstats.com
======
ppati000
For anyone who is not familiar with the concept of Jodel: It's an anonymous
social networking app. A post is only visible within a distance of 10
kilometers. This is where Jodel Stats jumps in: it lets you see the most
popular posts from anywhere in the world. Built using Rails, Bootstrap and
Google Maps API :)

